# A good trainer in san diego



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

Sometimes finding a good trainer can make all the difference between bringing your dog to a shelter or rehoming it. I was one day away from rehoming my 8 month ger shep pup. I wanted to tell fellow members that, after using 2 other trainers and spending a lot of money with no results that lasted, , the third one I found, is amazing. My 8 month old pup used to run around the house, go into the garbages, bark, jump on counters and take anything he wanted and chase the cat all over the house. And bark. After just 3 visits, all has stopped. This trainer works with all dogs and he is also trained with police and border patrol dogs so he knows how to handle the mild to the strongest dogs. My dog respects him like crazy and this respect is being transferred to me as well. which is the key. He doesn't advertise, If you have gotten NO RESULTS THAT LASTED , from your trainer, then he is the trainer you need. I wont post his info here, but if you want to ask me questions, I'd be happy to answer. I know that he offers private classes at your home and he also does group classes which can be less of a cost. Either way. it's a win win. . Bottom line is when using a trainer get a few references. There are a lot of good trainers out there. A good reference is the key to your success.


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*trainer*

Send me an email if you want to contact this trainer..


----------



## Gunfighter7 (Apr 25, 2013)

*trainer in San Diego*



luke4275 said:


> Send me an email if you want to contact this trainer..


Hi,

Do you still have the name of the trainer in San Diego?


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*san diego trainer*

Joel Pearlman 760 521 7058


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

TRAINING - J.P.PACKPSYCHOLOGY DOG TRAININGAND BEHAVIORS is his website so you can see the services offered and read other testimonials.


----------

